# Moving to Dubai from USA



## jacobc (Aug 2, 2008)

My wife (in India) got job in Dubai (nurse). I am a Us Green card holder, Can I move to dubai (on residence VISA)? Can my wife sponser me?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that doctors are able to sponsor their husbands. However, I am not sure that nurses can do the same and I would be inclined to say no. Why not get a job of your own and simply move out here with her. It is certainly far more complicated for a woman to sponsor her husband than it is for the husband to do the same.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No. Your wife canot sponsor you.


-


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Elphaba,

I was under the impression that wives can sponsor husbands in Dubai... am I mistaken? I know in Saudi and Kuwait a woman can not do so, but I thought in UAE that ex-pat women could sponsor their legal male spouses....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Only in certain professions.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

orangepeel1 said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> I was under the impression that wives can sponsor husbands in Dubai... am I mistaken? I know in Saudi and Kuwait a woman can not do so, but I thought in UAE that ex-pat women could sponsor their legal male spouses....


Unless the woman is a teacher, doctor, lawyer or engineer, then no, she cannot sponsor her husband. The requirements for sponsoring her husband if she is in one of those professions is also stricter than it is for a husband wishing to sponsor his wife.

In those circumstances when a wife cannot sponsor her husband, i would advise that he secures his own employment visa through an employer.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Doctor, teacher, or engineer and a salary of 3000 dirhams/month minimum.
Gulfnews: Under what conditions can a wife sponsor her husband?


----------

